# Padilla Hybrid Blend Torpedo Cigar Review - Consistently good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have smoked probably 2 dozen of these and I have yet to have any draw or construction problems. I really like the med to full bodied flavor of ce...

Read the full review here: Padilla Hybrid Blend Torpedo Cigar Review - Consistently good


----------

